
Ask him: is my employer beginning to cheap out? - a_lifters_life
So been with my current company for over a year now...working on the internal security team.
In the beginning everything was brand new, and it was fun. The team I am still on to this day had ~18 members back then, and nowadays has 8-9.<p>You wonder - wow a 50% drop in staff on my team in the past 8 months.... this is people voluntarily leaving their positions (not layoffs).<p>Anywho it appears since we&#x27;ve begun a new fiscal year in ~june&#x2F;july that the company has been cheaping out, or funding our team significantly less than before.<p>- no one from those 8-9 people who left have been replaced. Instead the work is just falling by the wayside.<p>- We had a all hands meeting with all the 18 original team members when I first started. This year we didnt have an all hands meeting (F:F).<p>- We suggested a tool to buy to support one of the three subset teams of the 8-9 with their work. We were given 5-6 months to evaluate tools, and choose one to be bought by this company. We suggested this tool ~8 months ago now, and still have no tool. This tool is not _cheap_ persay, a bit costly, but offers its value x 10 of its cost. The leadership has given 0 feedback on this tool choice to buy e.g. it costs too much, or we dont have the money or anything.<p>- Some team members get quarterly bonuses paid out and have been for the last year. Evidentially in the middle of this past quarter the CEO sends an all hands email saying theyre stopping quarterly bonuses and switching to every year bonus to be paid out the following year end of january. Needless to say I was supposed to get a decent bonus this quarter, and now have to wait til end of january to see how i did... if i even stay that long.<p>Sorry for the long winded post, but if you were in my position would you be on your way out too ; that the current company im with is just significantly reducing the expenditure to the security team?<p>Thanks
======
pettycashstash2
What industry is this in? Lots of signals you should be looking for new
position. You don’t want to be last out the door. Control your fate don’t let
it control you. Do your search quietly, co ntinue to contribute but focus on
new position

~~~
a_lifters_life
lots of signals like? can you explain your experience with an employer doing
this?

~~~
pettycashstash2
The ones you listed. Go with your gut. Explore your options and be ready to
jump ship if needed is what I’m saying. My experience was corporate cutting
back on conferences, then bonuses, then people. Again it depends on company
size and industry but you should always have a plan b

~~~
a_lifters_life
does not replacing someone count as "cutting back on people" ?

~~~
kadoban
Yes.

That's a huge attrition rate as well, hard to believe none of them were pushed
out either intentionally or by some of the same signals you're seeing.

------
gus_massa
Don't assume that you will get the bonus at the end of January.

~~~
a_lifters_life
Definitely not assuming that at this point.

